# B vitamins for flea and tea control



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has successfully used B vitamins for flea and tick control. I currently use Advantix and would like to move away from the chemicals. It works great though here in CT so I am hesitant to take a more natural route and end up with 2 dogs bringing fleas and ticks into the house. They eat a mostly raw diet so I figure the chemicals every 6 weeks for 6 months out of the year is not too toxic. If you have had success with the B vitamins what is the dosage?


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have no experience with B vitamins for flea and tick control, but I do go the natural route. I use Human Grade Diatomaceous earth on my yard and bushes. I even throw some over the fence in my neighbors' yards for extra protection. If it rains, I reapply as soon as it is dry but always at least two applications a season. If I suspect a flea on the dogs or cat I use DE on them, also. Sprinkle with care not to get it in the eyes or around the nose and mouth so they do not breath it in. After 20 minutes I brush or bathe it out. Can also used this and a vacuum on carpets, dog beds and furniture. I use a flea and tick repelling shampoo when I bathe them and spray them 2-3 times a week with a natural flea, tick and mosquito repellent. I have not seen a flea or tick on my dogs in over 3 years and have watched mosquitoes approach them only to fly away. We have deer all around and in our yards during the year which is why I treat bushes for ticks.


----------



## 3DOGS4US (Sep 16, 2014)

paw4x3 said:


> I have no experience with B vitamins for flea and tick control, but I do go the natural route. I use Human Grade Diatomaceous earth on my yard and bushes. I even throw some over the fence in my neighbors' yards for extra protection. If it rains, I reapply as soon as it is dry but always at least two applications a season. If I suspect a flea on the dogs or cat I use DE on them, also. Sprinkle with care not to get it in the eyes or around the nose and mouth so they do not breath it in. After 20 minutes I brush or bathe it out. Can also used this and a vacuum on carpets, dog beds and furniture. I use a flea and tick repelling shampoo when I bathe them and spray them 2-3 times a week with a natural flea, tick and mosquito repellent. I have not seen a flea or tick on my dogs in over 3 years and have watched mosquitoes approach them only to fly away. We have deer all around and in our yards during the year which is why I treat bushes for ticks.


* I am looking for a natural flea & tick spray as well .. I have found several recipes online but I am not sure which one to use . What recipe do you use ?*


----------



## paw4x3 (Dec 2, 2012)

3DOGS4US said:


> * I am looking for a natural flea & tick spray as well .. I have found several recipes online but I am not sure which one to use . What recipe do you use ?*


I use Natural Defense spray from Mercola.com. Although it does not specify humans as users of this, I have used it when taking the dogs outside since mosquitoes think I am a smorgasbord for them. It keeps the little buggers off of me, too.


----------



## tags1079 (Sep 21, 2015)

hii guysss....
thanks to discussion for topic...:tongue:


----------

